# Betta tanks...



## Flushable Pets (Mar 26, 2021)

I figured I'd share. How can I improve them?


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (May 2, 2017)

That Ludwigia in the right tank is beautiful, do you know which variety it is?


----------



## IScapedAThing (Mar 16, 2021)

They look great! Is there Bettas in them?


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

They both look beautiful to me.


----------



## Sara3999 (Aug 7, 2013)

I agree that they already look great! Not much to improve on. I really like how you put 2 matching tanks side by side and made the aquascaping different.


----------

